# Processing time of CDS after getting ADF (attestation de decision favorable)



## dextcorp

There are some vlogs online indicating that it recently sometimes took _many _months to get the actual physical card ("carte de sejour" aka "CDS"), *after *successfully getting ADF ("attestation de decision favorable"). The reasons listed are all kinds like not enough civil workers, or funny ones like the card machines don't work well. Not enough plastic or ink because of war in Ukraine etc... With some prefectures still needing to (re-)invent a card printing machine (no, this one I made up but the previous ones seem real).

What is your experience in this? (not the old process with recipisse etc but the new one with online process via ANEF).

ANEF team (also known as ANTS team) which is a team inside Ministry of Interior, always responds that ADF is enough to do everything in France and you don't really need carte de sejour. However, I don't agree - on every website mentioning some process (like converting a foreign drivers license to French, or applying for carte vitale) always explicitely mentions "titre/carte de sejour" in the list of required documents with such applications. And it seems outside of prefectures, civil workers have never heard of ADF. Some heard of ADP, most thinking it's a synonym of recipisse, but nonetheless, most people never heard of ADF, even though it existed for over a year now.

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## dextcorp

(funny fact, French Embassies also never heard of ADF - I tried with Embassies of different cities of my country, and 3 embassies in different cities of my wife's home country). Only 1 has heard of ADF


----------



## Bevdeforges

Welcome to France! Home of amazing digital systems, that sometimes take a while for the civil servants out in the field to hear about.

And I'm the poster child for the notion that the French embassies are usually the very LAST to find out about changes in policy and miraculous new processes and practices back in the homeland. It's getting better, but this IS still France, after all.


----------



## dpdapper

Timeframe for Issuance of Carte de Séjour After...


Just curious if anyone who has applied online for renewal of a « visiteur » carte de séjour has received the actual card, or notice that it is available. My renewal was approved in December but the application status page is still showing that the card is not yet available. I know the approval...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## saffron_gin

dpdapper said:


> Timeframe for Issuance of Carte de Séjour After...
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone who has applied online for renewal of a « visiteur » carte de séjour has received the actual card, or notice that it is available. My renewal was approved in December but the application status page is still showing that the card is not yet available. I know the approval...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com



Think there is another thread also where multiples of us self-reported our turnaround times...no?


----------



## dpdapper

saffron_gin said:


> Think there is another thread also where multiples of us self-reported our turnaround times...no?


Yes, but couldn’t lay my fingers on it.


----------



## mohsel

To add, ADF in my case had a phrase which according to the prefecture meant I can only travel within EU borders, if I leave outside EU I will need a return visa !
Saying that, my TDS was ready 2-3 weeks after getting ADF .. but prefecture system of notification was not functioning however asking for something else, I was told that my card is ready.
for my wife, never notified but she went to the prefecture (with RDV) about 4 weeks after getting her ADF and the card was ready and waiting to be picked.


----------



## saffron_gin

mohsel said:


> To add, ADF in my case had a phrase which according to the prefecture meant I can only travel within EU borders, if I leave outside EU I will need a return visa !
> Saying that, my TDS was ready 2-3 weeks after getting ADF .. but prefecture system of notification was not functioning however asking for something else, I was told that my card is ready.
> for my wife, never notified but she went to the prefecture (with RDV) about 4 weeks after getting her ADF and the card was ready and waiting to be picked.


Just to add to this... I couldn't pick my card until after the expiry of current visa/TDS...had to wait to pick it up and then travel out of country.


----------

